# Auctions and how much pay for that.



## glaucodobrasil (Jun 24, 2015)

Hey miners, how are you doing? Sailing in aqua regia?

I understand that the correct way to get scrap without losing money is by collect what you find for free during the year and then recycle the better you can. I don't know what is the reality about electronic scrap in USA or Europe, but here in Brazil you find, every month, auctions with hundreds of complete computers with monitors, printers and etc (we do have tube monitors recycling in Brazil), most of them from municipalities and state companies, some of them from the 90's era.
Let's say somebody have +50h/week available for deeply recycle all he can, using the best methods found here: how much is safe to pay for each computer? Is US$3,00 worth? Please consider the value of Brazilian Real (US$3,07) and gold (BR$120/g).

Very tks!


----------



## edsikes (Jun 24, 2015)

in the us we generally try not to pay more than 3-4 dollars usd per whole computer (9-12 real) each. if you can get them for less, even better.


----------



## glaucodobrasil (Jun 24, 2015)

edsikes said:


> in the us we generally try not to pay more than 3-4 dollars usd per whole computer (9-12 real) each. if you can get them for less, even better.



Great! That's exact my limit: between R$9-12. Very tks!


----------



## user 12009 (Jul 31, 2015)

edsikes said:


> in the us we generally try not to pay more than 3-4 dollars usd per whole computer (9-12 real) each. if you can get them for less, even better.



I am on the tight side. I pay $1.50 for desktop computers and $1.00 for laptops. If the seller wants more, I walk. Gas costs too much and i still have to tear down that computer for the parts. I have a recycler that pays $10 for any laptop that does not have a broken screen. 

While you are hunting for computers add old cellphones to your shopping list. I pay 50¢ each and have bought more than 30,000 in the last several years. I resell to the same recycler for 80¢ to $1.00 each (he buys by the pound, so older heavy phones make more)


----------



## rickbb (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm even tighter than that, if I can't get it for just hauling it away for them, I walk away.

8)


----------



## glorycloud (Jul 31, 2015)

If it's not free, high value or re-saleable I walk on bye. Too much free stuff
available for me to pay per pound. I have pulled my I like scrap" craigslist ads 
for that reason as well. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 31, 2015)

Free PCs and laptops? 

Hehe when you lot catch up with Europe and the perceived value of IT waste you're going to struggle.


----------



## Smack (Jul 31, 2015)

rickbb said:


> I'm even tighter than that, if I can't get it for just hauling it away for them, I walk away.
> 
> 8)



With you on that Rick.

People/customers always ask how much is my/this computer stuff worth or better yet, do you pay for computer scrap and I'm like a broken record with the reply of "Unless you have pallets of computer towers, what I get from loading and hauling this stuff from your location to mine and then unloading so I can spend hours tearing it all down to load it back up again and haul it again so I can get paid then go pay for gas and insurance, it's what keeps me going so I can help customers like you and keep it out of the landfill." Most people don't really understand how badly people just want the stuff gone so they can have the space back. Sometimes it may be a bit of buyers remorse knowing how much they paid for the stuff new and now it has almost no value. It's a throw away society.


----------



## MarcoP (Aug 1, 2015)

spaceships said:


> Free PCs and laptops?
> 
> Hehe when you lot catch up with Europe and the perceived value of IT waste you're going to struggle.


And eBay makes it even worse. Luckily I'm building a small network of friends helping friends, volume is very limited but it's free.


----------



## user 12009 (Aug 7, 2015)

rickbb said:


> I'm even tighter than that, if I can't get it for just hauling it away for them, I walk away. 8)


I am always at a yardsale when I make my offers. People are expecting something. About 10% of the time they just say take it. Like the last laptop that is in my $10 pile.


----------

